# First trip to the range, couple of questions



## joelh (Feb 18, 2010)

I shot at the range for the first time today and was pleased, overall. I shot 50 shots with a ruger mk 1 at a torso target at 10 yrds. I hit all 50 in the 8,9,10 and x areas. I shot 24 shots with a S&W .38 and hit 23 in those zones.

The strange thing was that every shot with the ruger was center left and every shot with the s&w was center right. I am sure this is an indication of trigger pull, aim ect. but I don't know how to interpret the results.

The ruger is a mk1 standard and the S & W is a modle 67 with oversized grips.

Thanks for any insight


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Not sure, but from the description of the location of the group of shots, the shot group itself sounds fairly large. A scattered (large) shot group usually indicates the shooter is applying the fundamentals inconsistently, which is VERY common for new shooters. The fact that your group is not centered can be directly related to the size of the group; if you apply the fundamentals correctly for every shot, the group of shots will be much smaller, and you be able to more accurately see where the center of the smaller group is located. Also, incorrect application of critical skills like trigger control can move shots off to one side, or very low on target, leading you to believe the gun is not shooting correctly to center, when the problem is the shooter.

Concentrate on these items:

- A consistent grip on the handgun (hand in same location on grip, arm aligned with frame, firm handshake grip).
- Raise weapon to eye level, don't bend head down to see sights. Stand straight up, or lean slightly forward; DON'T lean back (very common).
- Correct sight alignment (top of front sight level with top of rear, and front sight centered in rear sight notch with equal amount of light on both sides).
- Correct sight picture (once sights are aligned, put top of front sight where you want the bullet to hit on the target, while maintaining the front and rear sight alignment). The sights are going to move around a little; get used to seeing it, it happens to everyone, and understand there's no way to stop it when shooting standing/unsupported. Just keep the front and rear sights aligned, and keep them as near the target center as you can.

- And finally, the most often messed-up fundamental -- trigger control. Squeeze the trigger slowly/smoothly all the way to the rear, WITHOUT moving the gun or distrubing the sight alignment. Many/most new folks get everything lined up properly, then jerk or slap the trigger, spoiling the alignment at the last moment, and "pulling" the shot off to one side, or low. You gotta squeeeeeeeze it. Here's the way to check your squeeze: if you KNOW when the gun is going to fire, you aren't squeezing the trigger, you're pulling it. Let the shot surprise you a little, and have faith that the shots will go closer to the center if you hold the sights as steady as you can and squeeze, vs. lining them up and jerking/pulling the shot.

Keep safety in mind at all times; it doesn't matter how good your score is/was if you shoot yourself or someone else. Don't worry about speed; as you get more practiced, speed will come. It's MUCH easier to teach a good/accurate shooter to speed up, than it is to re-teach a fast-but-poor shooter to slow down and hit the target. Once formed, habits are hard to break -- form good habits instead of bad ones, right from the start.

Good luck and good shooting!


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

joelh said:


> I shot at the range for the first time today and was pleased, overall. I shot 50 shots with a ruger mk 1 at a torso target at 10 yrds. I hit all 50 in the 8,9,10 and x areas. I shot 24 shots with a S&W .38 and hit 23 in those zones.
> 
> The strange thing was that every shot with the ruger was center left and every shot with the s&w was center right. I am sure this is an indication of trigger pull, aim ect. but I don't know how to interpret the results.
> 
> ...


it is *generally* caused by incorrect placement of finger on the trigger. 2 different guns, 2 different triggers and 2 different results.

try to place the same area of the finger on the trigger with each:smt023


----------

